# Alum Creek Lake bait shop



## CreekStalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Where is the closest place to get minnows at Alum creek? I'm launching my boat at Cheshire, and would like to find the closest place to the ramp.

Thanks in advance.
CreekStalker


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Cheshire Market...corner of Cheshire and Africa Rd


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CreekStalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Really? I seen that place,but I thought it was just a carryout or something.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Best bait store near alum. Open from 6am to 11pm. I just picked up bait and my fishing license. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kdubb (Feb 12, 2013)

Your launching at 958 pm?? Burr!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah im gonna have to go with Cheshire market I'm not really sure of any others honestly because there used to be one on 36/37 but it got burnt down


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

As far as I know Cheshire market is the only game in town since the other one burned down a few years back. It's the only one I know of anyway!

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

The one and only chesire.... Grab ya a pizza while your there they make a good pie especially while its hot and in the duck blind


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I know this is an old post but just wanted to comment on Chesire Market. They are a great family owned business. I have known the owners for years. I played football with both of their sons at olentangy hs. Great people, great bait shop and excellent pizza. Stop in for a cold beer when your off the lake. if you fish Alum on the reg you will find me at the spillway, or this yr out on my boat, 17' fisher pro avenger. Nothing beats hooking into an alum musky or big ole saugeye.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

And their t-shirts look awesome as well.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree they do have great pizza too


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Its funny nobody mentioned this last year, everyone said the only one burnt down in that post...good info ill stop in

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

